# LOST 2 9ft yellow Sawyer Oars at Upper Sea



## stuppy82 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey was woundering if anybody picked up some yellow Sawyer Oars. They were 9 feet and counterbalenced. I lost them on the Upper Sea section of the Colorado. Shortpump to Del Rio. Thanks


----------

